# Which type of woman is preferable?



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

which of the 2 would a man prefer for a long-term partner if he has these choices?

a) hot and sexy babe 

b) pretty, sweet and lovely


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I always have gone for cute nice and funny, never found model types very appealing even if it was just NSA sex


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

People are complex... deciding a long term relationship based on the surface is a bad way to make a life long decision. Hot and sexy can also be pretty, sweet and lovely... 

How are they as a person? You know, values, goals, dreams, etc.? Smart? Witty? Wise? How do they approach life?

edit... it also just occured to me that you are a woman. Why would you try to be something you are not? Be you... So I know where you stand, not what you think I'd accept.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not a man but I couldn't help noticing the difference between the two is sex appeal.

You're assuming that the pretty, sweet and lovely girl can't be sexy and that's simply not true.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought we had moved past the old Madonna vs wh0re mind set.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Guys will prefer pretty sweet and lovely 9 times out of 10.

When you get passed 18 the ridiculous teenage libido gives way to sensibility and the need for skankasaurs diminishes.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I've met a lot of b's that can turn into a's when the circumstances are right.You just have to get to know them.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Huh? Is this for real? Looks like a multiple choice question a teenager made up.

An LTR is preferrable w/ person who shares your beliefs and values and who loves and respects you and vice versa.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Huh? Is this for real? Looks like a multiple choice question a teenager made up.


An insecure teenager.

Most men don't marry the hot sexy babe if that is the only criteria for picking. Looks fade and the OP never mentions her personality only that she's hot. That means this is a looks vs personality debate. In that case personality wins.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Zing!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Suemolly said:


> which of the 2 would a man prefer for a long-term partner if he has these choices?
> 
> a) hot and sexy babe
> 
> b) pretty, sweet and lovely


A woman who in public is pretty, sweet and lovely and at home can take it to hot and sexy babe just for me.

"a lady on the street but a freak in the bed."


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Relax guys. This question is just for fun!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Suemolly said:


> Relax guys. This question is just for fun!


in that case I'd prefer one of each (may or may not require multiple females to make happen)


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to think my wife is both.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think this can be turned around too...us women want the Romantic gentleman who gets a little aggressive in Bed & takes what he wants. 

As for me, I am multifaceted...I am bold, I am sassy, I am sentimental , I can be the sweetest darn woman you ever met....if I want to wear that hat... my natural temperment is conflicting ... which allows me to be both the A & the B... I am slanted more towards A though....meaning a little feisty...a little rough around the edges (the opposite of B).... my husband would prefer A....this I know.... he likes an aggressive chick who takes what she wants, so long as it is him. 

B would be too calm for his temperment generally - as he is more like the B -for the man....(the Beta).... he needs someone to rile him up , get his pants unbuttoned... make him loose control.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll say C just to be contrary!


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

The hot, sexy babe who is sweet and lovely, of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

D. One that cooks. A light switch can turn any average looking woman instantly into a "10".


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I would say Hot and Sexy Babe. Being sexy is huge for me.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> I'll say C just to be contrary!


That's what I was thinking.

C. All of the above.

The image I have for b is my wife with her hair up, wearing glasses with a cute smile.

The image I have for a is my wife, with her hair down, while having the end of her glasses positioned in the corner of her mouth with those eyes she gets......:smthumbup: 

YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Suemolly said:


> which of the 2 would a man prefer for a long-term partner if he has these choices?
> 
> a) hot and sexy babe
> 
> b) pretty, sweet and lovely


sorry, thats a false choice - and one based nearly entirely on looks. I say neither there isnt enough information to choose.

Smart or dumb? kind or mean spirited? Funny? Bookish? Shy? Competitive? Giving? Needy? Corny? Bad cook? Great mother? Empathetic? Calculating?

not to mention 'hot' and 'sweet' are frequently located in the same package. Like my wife frequently.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

TBT said:


> I've met a lot of b's that can turn into a's when the circumstances are right.You just have to get to know them.


:iagree:

Every " sweet & pretty " woman has an " inner devil" in her.

Just takes the right man to bring it out.

Like the proverbial Genie in a bottle, once you rub her the correct way,that devil will come out and do exactly as you command.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

one of each! or both rolled into one.can we add frugal to the list.

I love a frugal woman!!! now thats sexy.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> one of each! or both rolled into one.can we add frugal to the list.
> 
> *I love a frugal woman!!! now thats sexy.*


:iagree:

True dat!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Guys will prefer pretty sweet and lovely 9 times out of 10.


That's because sweet and lovely are often symptoms of what really matters. How they treat themselves and others. I don't care how nice a lady is to me, if she's mean to other people then I know it's a matter of time before I'm the target. These "proud to be b!tch types" can be proud without worrying about my interest.

Of course I'm married already so it doesn't matter. But I've taught my children (all boys) to pay attention to how people treat others.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If they are both equally sexual with me then I'll choose B. But if sweet and lovely is some kind of code word for prudish, then I'll choose A, reluctantly.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I like curvy and earthy.


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Ginger or Mary Ann... an age-old question


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Voiceofreason said:


> Ginger or Mary Ann... an age-old question




they were to high smoking pot on the island


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What kind of woman is not good? They're all good.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I prefer B vs A jmo I also like a good personality as well


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

Suemolly said:


> which of the 2 would a man prefer for a long-term partner if he has these choices?
> 
> a) hot and sexy babe
> 
> b) pretty, sweet and lovely


c) all of the above. 

Actually, if I had to choose, it would be B. There are so many different kinds of beauty, I would certainly go for sweet and lovely even if she weren't pretty.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

pretty sweet and lovely. all i need i think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

The answer is a synch, b) pretty, sweet and lovely


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I think my wife IS hot, but that is because has the type of body that I really love. Not every guy is into women that are 5'2", 112lbs, great legs, and small breasts. She would not be the classic "hot and sexy babe" but I think she is a hot and sexy babe! In addition she is sweet and lovely. (I have some pics of us on our profile page.)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

romantic_guy said:


> I think my wife IS hot, but that is because has the type of body that I really love. Not every guy is into women that are 5'2", 112lbs, great legs, and small breasts. She would not be the classic "hot and sexy babe" but I think she is a hot and sexy babe! In addition she is sweet and lovely. (I have some pics of us on our profile page.)


I don't know I think most guys would think 5'2" 112 lbs is pretty hot!

thats my wifes stats also works for me!


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> I think my wife IS hot, but that is because has the type of body that I really love. Not every guy is into women that are 5'2", 112lbs, great legs, and small breasts. She would not be the classic "hot and sexy babe" but I think she is a hot and sexy babe! In addition she is sweet and lovely. (I have some pics of us on our profile page.)


I saw some of the pics and must say you are correct. Not only have you described her accurately, but she also has red hair and freckles, an unbeatable combination. Have fun together.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Suemolly said:


> which of the 2 would a man prefer for a long-term partner if he has these choices?
> 
> a) hot and sexy babe
> 
> b) pretty, sweet and lovely


How about a combination of both.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks are truly great! But having a woman who has an effervescent personality does so very much more for me!


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I asked my wife what she thought she was. 

She choose option A. 

So my decision was made for me!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

smilinatu said:


> I saw some of the pics and must say you are correct. Not only have you described her accurately, but she also has red hair and freckles, an unbeatable combination. Have fun together.


Thanks...and we DO have fun!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet, cute, lovely.... On the surface, but a sexed crave demon....

Also, a touch of crazy....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if you realize people age. Looks are temporary but stupid is forever. Oh don't get me wrong, I married because he was hot but he was also smart. He did the same. It isn't working but after the youth part is gone, there has to be something else. Intelligence doesn't change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Not sure if you realize people age. Looks are temporary but stupid is forever. Oh don't get me wrong, I married because he was hot but he was also smart. He did the same. It isn't working but after the youth part is gone, there has to be something else. Intelligence doesn't change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you go for someone you consider to be the whole package. 

And yah, looks don't last forever, but if you get someone who has looks, atleast you have those good memories. If you don't, you age knowing you never had much action with someone who was hot.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The correct answer is a woman who would be quick to point out that your question presents a false dichotomy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> The correct answer is a woman who would be quick to point out that your question presents a false dichotomy.


And boom goes the dynamite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Mary ann. Ginger. Seriously I just want her to be into me. Don't care about whatever image she has.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer a woman who is pretty, sweet and lovely.


----------



## old pilot (Oct 9, 2012)

Very old, very sick and very rich.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Hot and sexy babe


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I chose the woman that displayed these qualities: loving, joyful, peaceful, patient, kind, good, faithful, gentle, self-controlled. She's gotten prettier as the years have gone by. Now she is a hot sexy babe...

To me.


----------

